# Threading tool(s)



## Ctechlite (Apr 10, 2005)

Has anyone ever used a tool like this threading tool with inserts and holders for outside and inside threads? I am thinking that if you have need to make cuts with many different sizes it would be more cost effective to use this universal type instead of buying seperate taps. Just wondering if anyone has experience with this type of tool for internal threads.

Thanks much, 
Chris


----------



## KC2IXE (Apr 10, 2005)

OK - those are called "laydown" tools, and they are the standard industry way of cutting threads these days, because, if you remember, UN threads do NOT have a V shape, but actually have flats at the top and bottom of the thread. Those tools have the flat, and therefore you really need a different insert for each thread pitch. The DO make them pointed so you can cult multi thread pitches, but they you don't REALLY get a UN thread


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 10, 2005)

Grinding HSS tooling is so much more rewarding. And you can do things like Whitworth without special order stuff.


----------



## CNC Dan (Apr 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*KC2IXE said:*
OK - those are called "laydown" tools, and they are the standard industry way of cutting threads these days, because, if you remember, UN threads do NOT have a V shape, but actually have flats at the top and bottom of the thread. Those tools have the flat, and therefore you really need a different insert for each thread pitch. The DO make them pointed so you can cult multi thread pitches, but they you don't REALLY get a UN thread 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mostly right. The laydown type insert cuts the top flat as well as the vee section. Therefore, it can only make one thread hight. Since thread hight is related to pitch(tpi) you can only make one pitch with any one insert. You can however make more than one thread with any one insert. For example 3/4-20 or 7/8-20 can be made with the same insert.

The non-laydown inserts can cut diferent sizes and diferent pitches. And they are UN threads. UN tharads say that you can have a flat at the bottom of the 'vee', but you dont have to. If you look up the specs for an external UN thread you will find min/max dimentions for major diameter and pitch diameter, but only max for minor diameter. The min isn't in the specs. because you can have as sharp as a point on your tool as you want.


----------



## wasabe64 (Apr 10, 2005)

I use a Vardex tool that uses the same style of insert for cutting internal threads. The inserts are pricey (so are the tools), so buying a full-profile insert for every thread pitch can bankrupt you.

They do offer 'partial profile' inserts. These do not cut the complete thread profile, so the insert can be used to cut any thread pitch (but without the top profile).


----------

